# Outdoor activities



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

I am really interested in outdoor activities such as hiking, rock climbing, and camping. But since I have been having IBS problems I have stayed away from doing all these things. I was just wondering if any of you do outdoor activities and how you get through them, cause there is nothing worse for me then not having a bathroom around for miles and miles. Any advice would be appreciated.Thanks, Star


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

one word... immodium







lol... but yeah I like doin that stuff too... rock climbing I haven't been able to do much, but that's not cuz of being sick... just lack of rocks... heh, and hiking/camping... lack of opportunity... but I'll go for walks and stuff, and parties/clubs... where you don't wanna havta go to the bathroom if you can help it... usually I can tell by the way i'm feeling before i leave if I'm going to potentially have problems, so I either take some immodium before i go, or bring the chewable tablets with. Also for the cramping pains and stuff, I'm taking Hysocyamine (Levsin) and that usually will take care of the pain... another thing that sometimes helps, but i wouldn't encourage doing it much... is just not eating before you go... eat afterwards when you can relax and not be stressed out about potentially havning problems while you're out... and don't eat fast food.... that's just asking for trouble. =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2001)

hey star, long time, huh? student life is so busy! it is tough, especially being out here with all the beautiful outdoors so close. i don't have any good answers, most of my friends mountain bike, but getting stuck out on the mountain and getting hit with 'an attack' is just too scary. if you figure out any miracle advice, please let us know!!! take care!midge


----------



## laure1122 (Nov 30, 2000)

Kinetic--Your response reminded me of a funny story I had forgotten about. A couple years ago I went to a club in new york and it was right after a bunch of clubs were being closed down for drug busts. I was carrying my immodium in my change purse (i had it unsealed for easy access). Of course, they decided to search me and my bag. They opened up my change purse and saw the immodium. They took it out and inspected it as if it were some new drug off the streets. How embarrassed was I explaining to two HUGE security guards that it was "just in case" I got the runs. hahaha...they did finally believe me, and luckily let me keep it! Otherwise I would have been nervous all night that I'd get an attack! As far as outdoor activites go--I try to stay away if I feel the least bit sick in the morning. But if you take 2 immod. when you wake up, you should be fine for the day.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

yikes.... now that would have really sucked if they had confiscated it... I've had a few situations kinda like that with going to parties (raves) where I didn't want to bring any of my pills or anything with cuz they'd assume it was drugs... (which I don't do)... so I'd take it right before I went and hope that i'd be ok for the rest of the night... fortunately i didn't have problems too often, so it's worked so far... thankfully =)


----------



## RRBreak (Oct 26, 2001)

Maybe I'm only saying this because I am a guy but doing outdoor activities does not bother me as long as there are trees and bushes around. I just go outside if I have to go and wipe my ass with leaves- I have done it before and knowing that I could go anywhere makes it so that my stomach doesn't bother me.


----------

